# New M&P Pro will shoot...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No real suprise!

I went by the range today and put my second 100-round box through the new Pro Series. Competition with it Saturday. I'll only have owned it 7 days... so I'm trying to build as much trigger time as I can in one week!!!

Needless to say, when I did my part, the M&P tore a nice pretty hole at 7yds... I let one sneak a little low on me. 20-rounds.










JeffWard


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are shooting too slow for IPSC. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:
All A's from my perspective.

Good luck at the shoot.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice shooting. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good job editing out the powder burns on the target. Photoshop? :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> Good job editing out the powder burns on the target. Photoshop? :smt033


That's worth at least ten extra points Todd. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:LMFAO


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> Good job editing out the powder burns on the target. Photoshop? :smt033


I knew that was coming... And yes, I dumped the last round 1/2 inch low and right on purpose, to make it look more realistic.... LOL

Next time, I'll bring a digital video camera! There's ANOTHER $1000!!!

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> That's worth at least ten extra points Todd. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:LMFAO


How many points do I need for the free set of steak knives?



JeffWard said:


> Next time, I'll bring a digital video camera! There's ANOTHER $1000!!!


PM *zhurdan*. He makes some nice videos and probably give you some pointers. :smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I was thinking of just setting it on the bench, pointed down range, and hitting RECORD... Not emmy-worthy, but evidence-worthy!!! LOL

Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> How many points do I need for the free set of steak knives?
> 
> :smt033


These points are for a pet rock as backup in case you run out of ammo.
990 more and it's yours! :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> These points are for a pet rock as backup in case you run out of ammo.
> 990 more and it's yours! :anim_lol:
> 
> :smt1099


Do I at least get a little sack to attach it to my belt with?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I was thinking of just setting it on the bench, pointed down range, and hitting RECORD... Not emmy-worthy, but evidence-worthy!!! LOL
> 
> Jeff


Just make sure the target and you are in the same shot or else we might say it's someone else's target you've got the camera aiming at. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> Do I at least get a little sack to attach it to my belt with?


It comes with a forked stick (Mesquite). You have to provide the surgical tubing or inner tube. All in a plastic baggy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> It comes with a forked stick (Mesquite). You have to provide the surgical tubing or inner tube. All in a plastic baggy. :mrgreen:


SWEET! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll just enlist some cute chickie to pan back and forth.... between me, and the target...

Sorry to hear you need a new sack for your rocks, Todd... Been married too long?

Couldn't resist... :smt033

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Sorry to hear you need a new sack for your rocks, Todd... Been married too long?
> 
> Couldn't resist... :smt033


Long? 10 years. Not too long though.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

*Running "investment" tally...*

New 10M slow-fire group, a little more consistant... bigger group, but 10 ft farther away... Max Center-to-Center Spread = 2"










Better news... Double tap groups are dropping.. I sent out a regulation size USPSA target to 7M, and fired double-taps into it. 27 out of 30 A-Zone hit, with 3 B's. (USPSA/IPSC A-Zone is roughly 6" wide X 11" tall)

Draw, double-tap, sweep the gun right off the target and back on, double-tap, left off the target then back on, double-tap, up above the target and then back down, double-tap, etc... in groups of ten shots... always moving after shooting. The range was full, so I could only use one lane/one target.

The majority (65%) of the doubles where in a hand-sized group (3"X6"), at 20 ft... MUCH improved over my XD45, and much improved over my first day with the gun... 400 rounds now in 6 days... Friday, I'm golfing, not shooting, and Saturday is my next match.

USPSA Investment so far:
S&W M&P9 Pro Series w/ 2-mags: $575
3 Spare 17-round mags: $35X3 plus over-night shipping... $115
4 Blackhawk Mag Pouches: $18X4... $72
1 Blackhawk Serpa Retention Holster: $38 (Modified to eliminate retention for competition with removable set-screw)
2.25" Competition Gun Belt: $35
Nike "Alvord Series" Trail-Running shoes... for wet grass, mud, and wood surfaces: $50 (YES, I bought shoes for USPSA)
400 Rounds of WWB for one week of Practice Ammo: $80
200 Rounds of WWB for my "first" Saturday Match (this set-up): $40

$1005 to get started...

Match fees: $12X2 per month = $24
Monthly Practice/Competition Ammo (800 rounds): $160 
Total monthly habit expense: $150-200

By comparison:

Combined "Replacement-cost" of my golf equipment (driver, woods, irons, putter, bag): About $2000

Monthly Golf Expenses... $300-400 (greens fees and balls)

*Conclusion:*
USPSA is cheaper than golf... LOL But I get to golf 8 times per month!

JeffWard


----------

